# Whats a DPL composite team?  Not a real DPL team?



## MijoPlumber (Aug 21, 2019)

Amigos, ?what is DPL composite team like a DPL2 not a real DPL?


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 21, 2019)

When there is already a DPL team what is a DPL composite team when in same age groups.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 21, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> When there is already a DPL team what is a DPL composite team when in same age groups.


it's like driving a Jaguar, you have to have 2, 1 to drive and the other for when the first one is in the shop ....(parts) or a place to have your B/C teams play since they aren't in SCDSL or CSL or to keep them from playing at a club where they'd get actual playing time developing at their correct level, see where this is going yet....


----------



## timbuck (Aug 21, 2019)

Is it an older age group like 01 or 02?
Sometimes a team will combine 2 age groups and call it "Composite."  I don't know why they just don't call it by the right age group and let it be.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 21, 2019)

Now some clubs have same age groups 01/02 but one is name DPL and one is name DPL composite???  Seems more like the C team of the B team.  Like a ECNL reserve 2 of ECNL reserve.  It never end.... like putting Buick medal on Chevy Nova.


----------



## wc_baller (Aug 21, 2019)

Since the birth year change, approximately 1/3 of the players on a team are on the younger side(born after the September 1st school cutoff date) and graduate a year behind their older teammates that were born before September. This leads to the problem that when their older teammates graduate from high school, they have to play with a younger team which is already has a full roster. For example, if your birth year was 2001 but were born in September, most of your teammates graduated last year while you'll be senior this year and you still need a team to play for during your senior year of high school. You are now looking at playing with the 2002's on a U18/U19 team, and they have a full roster since the 2002's are all seniors or juniors. The clubs have a dilemma because now because the U18/U19 roster size is too large for everyone to be able to play in all the games and get reasonable playing time.

That's where the composite team comes in. It is designed as a placeholder so that all of the U18/U19 players have a team to play on and to bridge the gap for those players caught between the two age groups. The composite team will not be the top U18/U19 team in the club. ECNL has had a composite division since the birth year was implemented.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 21, 2019)

Mijo, muchos gracias for your explaining. We understand why the composite age group 02/01 and last year 01/00.  But why call the club “C” team a  “DPL 02/01 Composite” or a “ECNL Reserve 2” when they will not play in the DPL or ECNL?  This not making sense.  Are people really that easy to fool?


----------



## wc_baller (Aug 21, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, muchos gracias for your explaining. We understand why the composite age group 02/01 and last year 01/00.  But why call the club “C” team a  “DPL 02/01 Composite” or a “ECNL Reserve 2” when they will not play in the DPL or ECNL?  This not making sense.  Are people really that easy to fool?


I hear you. The ECNL Composite team makes sense, since it is technically part of ECNL. It would be the equivalent of GDA Composite if GDA had that division(GDA does not have it, although it would make sense if it did for the same reason listed in the previous post).

DPL Composite does not makes sense at all, and ECNL2 Composite makes even less sense than that. I hope the parents and kids know what they are signing up for if they do sign up for this, but I wouldn't be surprised if they had no friggin' clue how low on the totem pole they are in that age group.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 21, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, muchos gracias for your explaining. We understand why the composite age group 02/01 and last year 01/00.  But why call the club “C” team a  “DPL 02/01 Composite” or a “ECNL Reserve 2” when they will not play in the DPL or ECNL?  This not making sense.  Are people really that easy to fool?


If the team isn't playing in the DPL league, then that team shouldn't be called DPL anything.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 21, 2019)

Just another recruiting tool to keep kids at the club giving them the illusion they’re on the the cusp of making the dpl or DA team. Is is true dpl is not even affiliated with DA and it’s another name for the B or C team to keep parents sipping the kool aid?


----------



## Speed (Aug 21, 2019)

what clubs are these teams at?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 21, 2019)

It's called the
"We don't want you to leave our club..we want your money..we'll promise you the moon and stars and a possible spot occasionally playing on the DPL team..and maybe..just maybe on the DA team"..."Oh and a cool patch to put on the sleeve of your player's kit"

Man that's one helluva patch to put on your kit!! 
I'm not even sure what that flavor of Kool-Aid will taste like with all that thrown in!!


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 21, 2019)

pewpew said:


> It's called the
> "We don't want you to leave our club..we want your money..we'll promise you the moon and stars and a possible spot occasionally playing on the DPL team..and maybe..just maybe on the DA team"..."Oh and a cool patch to put on the sleeve of your player's kit"
> 
> Man that's one helluva patch to put on your kit!!
> I'm not even sure what that flavor of Kool-Aid will taste like with all that thrown in!!


Muchos gracias for the laughs Amigo!!!


----------



## Overlap (Aug 22, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, muchos gracias for your explaining. We understand why the composite age group 02/01 and last year 01/00.  But why call the club “C” team a  “DPL 02/01 Composite” or a “ECNL Reserve 2” when they will not play in the DPL or ECNL?  This not making sense.  Are people really that easy to fool?


this will always be an issue due to when parents enroll their kids in school, if they have a later BD (after Aug 1, they can be enrolled in school, some parents hold off, some enroll, it will never change unless California changes their enrollment process or parents all decide to enroll their kids at the same time ), ... the short answer is, "Yes"...parents are that easy to be fooled, I'd like to think of it as uninformed or that it's just their thoughts of their kid being on the best or most elite team. Kids don't understand all of the levels or really care, most just want to stay with their friends, play a game they learned to love, win some games and maybe play on in college, & that's pretty much as far as it goes....keep in mind, less than 3% of all the players go on to play in college and less than 1% of all players go pro, not good odds. Hopefully your kid plays on a team with kids that he/she learns to get along well with (good luck with that ), has a good coach that knows the game (ask what license they hold and look at their prior teams success) so they can develop them to learn to play the game the right way in the event they do play on in college and we as parents just need to think that we are lucky enough to spend all that time driving them to games and spending time with them. It goes really fast, just enjoy the ride!


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 22, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Just another recruiting tool to keep kids at the club giving them the illusion they’re on the the cusp of making the dpl or DA team. Is is true dpl is not even affiliated with DA and it’s another name for the B or C team to keep parents sipping the kool aid?


DPL as a league is ok. There are good clubs and good teams. BUT... if a club has a DA team 01/02 and a DPL 01/02 calling the third team a DPL 01/02 Composite that won’t play DPL league is a funny thing. Same with a club having ECNL 01/02, ECNL 01/02 reserve and calling their “C” team ECNL 01/02 composite reserve 2!!! 

What is the point of this?! Call a spade a spade. 
Who signs up their Mija on a team like this? People with fake Louie vitton handbags?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 22, 2019)

What team are we talking about here?  I didn’t see anything in scdsl with a DPL in the name.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 22, 2019)

Mi amigo said something about a southern california soccer announcement board?  and teams looking for players?  and in Texas


----------



## MWN (Aug 26, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> DPL as a league is ok. There are good clubs and good teams. BUT... if a club has a DA team 01/02 and a DPL 01/02 calling the third team a DPL 01/02 Composite that won’t play DPL league is a funny thing. Same with a club having ECNL 01/02, ECNL 01/02 reserve and calling their “C” team ECNL 01/02 composite reserve 2!!!
> 
> What is the point of this?! Call a spade a spade.
> Who signs up their Mija on a team like this? People with fake Louie vitton handbags?


Happens all the time.  Look at Murrieta Surf.  They have DA for U13 (no olders), but the U18s are called Murrieta Surf Pre-USSDA.  How the hell can you be pre anything when the Club doesn't even offer the level?  I suppose B2001 Pre-USSDA "if you go to another club" was just too long to write on the forms.  https://www.surfsoccermurrieta.com/surfboysteams


----------



## pewpew (Aug 26, 2019)

MWN said:


> Happens all the time.  Look at Murrieta Surf.  They have DA for U13 (no olders), but the U18s are called Murrieta Surf Pre-USSDA.  How the hell can you be pre anything when the Club doesn't even offer the level?  I suppose B2001 Pre-USSDA "if you go to another club" was just too long to write on the forms.  https://www.surfsoccermurrieta.com/surfboysteams


I've said it before but I'll say it again..it's kinda like saying.."my wife and I are working on having a baby..we're pre-pregnant"...
Either you are or you aren't.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 27, 2019)

Mijo, It cheapens the club’s and the ECNL and DPL programs when they make up these names to sell desperate fomo parents on a “fake”.  The parents know it fake but they buy anyway!!  pretend it real!! then complain like they got ripped off! Like they buy fake handbags until the logo wears off or the handle falls off!!! Which club will have honor and stop this caca?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 27, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, It cheapens the club’s and the ECNL and DPL programs when they make up these names to sell desperate fomo parents on a “fake”.  The parents know it fake but they buy anyway!!  pretend it real!! then complain like they got ripped off! Like they buy fake handbags until the logo wears off or the handle falls off!!! Which club will have honor and stop this caca?


The creations of these leagues have reached such a point of diminishing returns that no one I know is buying it.  My friend's conversations with their coach went something like this:
Back in January:
"I would like to offer a spot to your kid on my team.  We are the sister team but will be playing flight 1 this year".
"Good, we think you will be an excellent coach for her".
Two months later:
"BTW, we're now ECNL II".
"Are you still our coach?  Ok, whatever".
Another two months later:
"BTW, we're now ECNL Regional League".
"Are you still our coach?  Ok, whatever".


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 27, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What team are we talking about here?  I didn’t see anything in scdsl with a DPL in the name.


I think that the teams that he is referring to are indeed the 01/02 DPL composite teams that compete in the DPL.  As explained so eloquently by wc baller in his previous post,  the wording "composite" is added to the team name as to indicate the merging of the two age groups represented on the team.  You can see this represented in San Diego Surf G01/02 DPL Composite,  Real So Cal G02 DPL Composite among others.  These teams are competing in the DPL league and often only utilize the "Composite" tag when they compete in outside tournaments.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 27, 2019)

Mijo, refer to when clubs have both:

01/02 DPL  - legitimate DPL team
and 
01/02 DPL composite - not legitimate DPL team

This what people try to figure out. The second are not real DPL team and donot compete in DPL league.  Only for recruit and marketing


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 27, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, refer to when clubs have both:
> 
> 01/02 DPL  - legitimate DPL team
> and
> ...


Tell me what club you are referring to and I will accurately answer.  The SD Surf 01/02 DPL Composite competes in the DPL league.  It however does not use the nomenclature "Composite" on the DPL league listing.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 27, 2019)

So tired of club politics as a parent. Any thought about having the kid guest play with clubs during tournament season and not play in any of the elite watered down leagues? The kid can train with a personal trainer for strength, fitness and learn how to take care of their body before and after games and also work with a soccer trainer. While focusing on academics and being more involved with school  clubs, volunteering and things like that to build there academic resume. Maybe play high school soccer too. What do you guys think??


----------



## timbuck (Aug 27, 2019)

I think there is a market for good players that don’t really care about playing college, but don’t want to play in a AYSO/Rec league.  They want to compete.  But don’t went to train 4x per week and they don’t want to get cut if they need to attend their aunts wedding. 
And their parents don’t want to spend $3k per year.


----------



## Fact (Aug 27, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, It cheapens the club’s and the ECNL and DPL programs when they make up these names to sell desperate fomo parents on a “fake”.  The parents know it fake but they buy anyway!!  pretend it real!! then complain like they got ripped off! Like they buy fake handbags until the logo wears off or the handle falls off!!! Which club will have honor and stop this caca?


Really, get a clue.  To me clubs that actively market the fake DPL league cheapen their entire club to me.  Please don’t ever equate DPL to DA and ECNL, it just makes you look like you are an easy mark. There are good DPL teams and bad DPL teams. Talk about a made up league to get more $.  Back to my original argument that you pick the coach and the team, not the bs league.
Mijo...you had to be expecting me to chime in.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 27, 2019)

Do u guys think playing in DA or ECNL is the only path to play in college?


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Do u guys think playing in DA or ECNL is the only path to play in college?


No, but they are unquestionably the two biggest ways.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 27, 2019)

Fact said:


> Really, get a clue.  To me clubs that actively market the fake DPL league cheapen their entire club to me.  Please don’t ever equate DPL to DA and ECNL, it just makes you look like you are an easy mark. There are good DPL teams and bad DPL teams. Talk about a made up league to get more $.  Back to my original argument that you pick the coach and the team, not the bs league.
> Mijo...you had to be expecting me to chime in.


Would have been disappointing if you didn’t chime in Fact.... I know how important the DPL is to you. 
Imagine how bad it is when a team is labeled DPL “composite” to parents but not even playing in the DPL.  A fake Louis vitton bag with a fake Gucci buckle!


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 28, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What team are we talking about here?  I didn’t see anything in scdsl with a DPL in the name.


 I don't see any teams with DPL in the name in CSL or SCDSL in that age group.  Still haven't heard what team is using the DPL in their name without competing in the DPL league.


----------



## Speed (Aug 28, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> So tired of club politics as a parent. Any thought about having the kid guest play with clubs during tournament season and not play in any of the elite watered down leagues? The kid can train with a personal trainer for strength, fitness and learn how to take care of their body before and after games and also work with a soccer trainer. While focusing on academics and being more involved with school  clubs, volunteering and things like that to build there academic resume. Maybe play high school soccer too. What do you guys think??


our family and a few others had this discussion few months back when our DPL team imploded. Unfortunately
several girls want to play college and didn't want to risk it. We were one. But man am I done.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 28, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> I don't see any teams with DPL in the name in CSL or SCDSL in that age group.  Still haven't heard what team is using the DPL in their name without competing in the DPL league.


Mi amigo said it’s gone from the southern california soccer announcement board on the facebook. Must have made them stop and think what they were doing.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 28, 2019)

I found the post that you are referring to on the announcement board.  You are 100% correct that this team was marketing for players called themselves DPL and they are in the SCDSL.


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> I found the post that you are referring to on the announcement board.  You are 100% correct that this team was marketing for players called themselves DPL and they are in the SCDSL.


Why would people do that knowing there is one DPL team per age group?  Are they that lame to think they are DPL when playing SCDSL? Is it a discovery team?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 30, 2019)

JoeZ said:


> Why would people do that knowing there is one DPL team per age group?  Are they that lame to think they are DPL when playing SCDSL? Is it a discovery team?


It doesn't make sense to me either.  The team is Flt 1 SCDSL.


----------



## Fact (Aug 30, 2019)

JoeZ said:


> Why would people do that knowing there is one DPL team per age group?  Are they that lame to think they are DPL when playing SCDSL? Is it a discovery team?


Same reason dumb morons like you play DPL when there is only 1 DA team per age group.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 30, 2019)

@Fact - Mijo, what happened in your life to make you so miserable?


----------



## Fact (Aug 30, 2019)

MijoPlumber said:


> @Fact - Mijo, what happened in your life to make you so miserable?


Sick of false marketing and asshats. Soccer needs to be given back to the kiddos.


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Insulting people you have never met and calling people foul names is not the answer.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 30, 2019)

Fact said:


> Same reason dumb morons like you play DPL when there is only 1 DA team per age group.


So your reasoning is that if a club has 1 DA team in an age group, they shouldn't have another team of the same age group in a different league?  Trying to follow but having trouble with the statement.  How is he a "dumb moron"?  Did he confuse the two leagues?

I thought that the topic of this thread was that a team was representing themselves as a DPL team while not actually competing in the DPL.


----------



## Fact (Aug 30, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> So your reasoning is that if a club has 1 DA team in an age group, they shouldn't have another team of the same age group in a different league?  Trying to follow but having trouble with the statement.  How is he a "dumb moron"?  Did he confuse the two leagues?
> 
> I thought that the topic of this thread was that a team was representing themselves as a DPL team while not actually competing in the DPL.


Dogface made the comment asking why does the 3rd team have the DPL label when only the 2nd team plays DPL.  If you remember the history of DPL, they used the DA name and US Soccer had to tell them to stop it.  They still use the D in their name and it is a made up league and name no different that the 3rd team.  The only people that have an issue with the 3rd team using DPL in their name are parents that think DPL is special.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 30, 2019)

Fact said:


> Dogface made the comment asking why does the 3rd team have the DPL label when only the 2nd team plays DPL.  If you remember the history of DPL, they used the DA name and US Soccer had to tell them to stop it.  They still use the D in their name and it is a made up league and name no different that the 3rd team.  The only people that have an issue with the 3rd team using DPL in their name are parents that think DPL is special.


I was not aware that the DPL had used the DA name.  That would explain it then.  Thanks


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 30, 2019)

Mijo, pay no attention to fact.  He made comment in another thread that “the AYSO team is better or at least comparable to her club team” and makes me think something about his level of club team if it’s comparable to AYSO!


----------

